# First smart phone, ordered square



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I know i saw this on here before, but i searched and cannot find it. Got my first smart phone today, didnt think i'd be getting one so soon. Anyway, ordered the Square card reader for it, just thought i'd see if any of you guys were using it and how well you liked it. I've talked to a few people using it and everyone seemed to like it alot, thought i'd get your opinions! Thanks in advance! Thumbs Up


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Looking into getting it as well for summer work. Ive talked to several people who run businesses and they all loved it with zero issues!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Makes paying fun for people. I offer them a cash check price and a credit price(4%higher) and almost all of them take credit


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Yea i'm surprised how often people ask if i take credit. I mean, i probably wont use this that often, (time or two a week), but it'll be nice to have the option. Not like there is any money invested upfront if it turns out i dont use it much.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Our landscape designer has one for her iPhone. Right after her sales presentation she can take a credit card deposit right one the spot. 
Works great and the money seems to be available quicker than with our merchant account we have at the office


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I too got the Square card reader it works ok. My biggest complaint is trying to hold the reader still while trying to slide a card, It has to be still to slide. I changed over to Pay Anywhere card reader where theres has a lip that keeps the card reader in place and there fee is 2.69% wether you slide a card or manaully enter the info and once you join can get a report portal setup Fee that give you all kinda of reports , Pie charts , Graphs and alot of other stuff, You can You Tube the card reader for views and Portal views too


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I love my square some of my customers like to pay ASAP and that helps a lot with them and me with getting payment. I will look at pay Anywhere what ever makes my billing simpler.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I have it and love it. Just make sure that you aren't charging a fee for a credit card, build the extra expence into the price and offer a % discount for cash or check. If "the man" finds out that you are charging extra for cards you could get in trouble... at least thats how it is in NY


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I just ordered this........think I'll offer the two payment types also. $35 per driveway with a cash/check discount of $5. We'll see how I like it.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

I have used Square for two years now, and I enjoy it.

If you do more than 15k/mo in CC transactions, they have a fixed rate method that is a set fee a month, no matter the sales amount. The normal rate is fine with me, the fact they drop the money in your account the next day is also very good. Plus they take the processing fee off the batch, not debiting your account a month later.

I always suggest people get a spare reader, they break if you are rough with them.

Also, for those who do cash and credit pricing, I suggest plan on everyone paying with a CC, then offer a 5% discount for cash. You run into some legality issues by charging more for credit than you do cash, but there is nothing illegal about offering a cash pay discount.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

hatefulmechanic;1560284 said:


> I have used Square for two years now, and I enjoy it.
> 
> If you do more than 15k/mo in CC transactions, they have a fixed rate method that is a set fee a month, no matter the sales amount. The normal rate is fine with me, the fact they drop the money in your account the next day is also very good. Plus they take the processing fee off the batch, not debiting your account a month later.
> 
> ...


All of the posts that i have read of yours are pretty spot on, this is another one of those. Thumbs Up

I also have been using square for a year or so now, it has some issues fitting into port on the otterbox case on my iphone 5, but thats not squares fault. Just the design in otterbox.

Definately get a spare card reader. I keep one in my truck, and one in my desk at the shop for people that like to stop by my shop to be.


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been using it for my residentials where I don't mind paying the percentage to save me from losing a bunch of $50 and $100 checks and running to the bank every day. I think in the spring for landscaping as well as my seasonals next year I'll work in the percentage and offer a cash discount.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

underESTIMATED;1560644 said:


> All of the posts that i have read of yours are pretty spot on, this is another one of those. Thumbs Up
> 
> I also have been using square for a year or so now, it has some issues fitting into port on the otterbox case on my iphone 5, but thats not squares fault. Just the design in otterbox.
> 
> Definately get a spare card reader. I keep one in my truck, and one in my desk at the shop for people that like to stop by my shop to be.


The ONE gripe of mine, I use a LifeProof Case on my iPhone 4s, and cannot use Square due to the sealed jack configuration. My solution was to run Square on an old Android I had laying around, using my iPhone as a wifi hotspot.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

hatefulmechanic;1560959 said:


> The ONE gripe of mine, I use a LifeProof Case on my iPhone 4s, and cannot use Square due to the sealed jack configuration. My solution was to run Square on an old Android I had laying around, using my iPhone as a wifi hotspot.


******* Apple switched the AUX jack to the bottom and now it doesn't fit with the Otterbox case; mine fit previously with the iPhone4 & Otterbox case.

Like you, I thought about using my old Android Nexis or iPad to charge the card...but I don't really use it much outside of landscape season. I mostly use the app and rarely have the physical card on hand.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a Droid Razor M on order and would like to start doing CC transactions, I was wondering if the Square works on the Razor M?


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

True. If its a call in I just pop it in and roll with it.

BTW if you do more than $500 in manually entered transaction, you should fill out the upgrade form and get it bumped so you do not have a hold. I can do up to $5000/mo now manually entered and it goes in immediately.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

terrapro;1561085 said:


> I have a Droid Razor M on order and would like to start doing CC transactions, I was wondering if the Square works on the Razor M?


Yes, Square is Android and iPhone compatible.

go to www.squareup.com and make an account, it is immediate and free. They will send a reader to you in about a week. Just need your bank account info and you are good to roll.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Awesome! Now how do you give your customer a reciept? Write out a carbon copy?


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

terrapro;1561090 said:


> Awesome! Now how do you give your customer a reciept? Write out a carbon copy?


Two options: Enter their phone/cell #

Or their email address.

It's an immediate push upon transmission.

Extremely simple!


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

hatefulmechanic;1560959 said:


> The ONE gripe of mine, I use a LifeProof Case on my iPhone 4s, and cannot use Square due to the sealed jack configuration. My solution was to run Square on an old Android I had laying around, using my iPhone as a wifi hotspot.


I have been meaning to pick up one of the lifeproof cases. I bought an otterbox and didn't like how bulky it was, I like to slide the phone in my pocket. Because of that I maxed out the amount of claims apple care would replace my phone and personally replaced 2 more screens last year  If the damn things weren't so handy I would love going back to the more forgiving flip phones of the early 00's.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

That sounds great.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Is the iPhone better for this service or is a Droid just as good?


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

wondo;1561096 said:


> I have been meaning to pick up one of the lifeproof cases. I bought an otterbox and didn't like how bulky it was, I like to slide the phone in my pocket. Because of that I maxed out the amount of claims apple care would replace my phone and personally replaced 2 more screens last year  If the damn things weren't so handy I would love going back to the more forgiving flip phones of the early 00's.


The LifeProof case is much less bulky as the OtterBox. I had the Defender on mine initially, and continually ripped the rubber taking it in and out of my pocket (I wear overalls every day, and it lives in my chest pocket). Once I got the LifeProof case, I never have had issues.

Only qualms some have is it muffles your voice a little, but if you annunciate like you should it is not an issue. Only with mumbling mouthbreathers do I have issues.

I drop mine almost daily, and have never had a broken screen.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

terrapro;1561099 said:


> Is the iPhone better for this service or is a Droid just as good?


Thats going to be personal opinion. I'd imagine that it will depend on your carrier also, the service etc etc. I personally hate Iphone, so I'd say Droid works better lol.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

beanz27;1561141 said:


> Thats going to be personal opinion. I'd imagine that it will depend on your carrier also, the service etc etc. I personally hate Iphone, so I'd say Droid works better lol.


If by "works better" you mean constant battery pulls, buggy open source apps, and battery drainage...then sure.

But by efficiency, it surely doesn't. Thumbs Up


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

Again, personal preference, but I have used Android, iPhone, and Windows based phones.

Hands down iPhone wins for battery life and stability. It just works.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Solution to the battery drainage: Buy the bigger battery pack lol. It's all personal preference. I've had windows phones, and android, and I just don't like iPhone's or how they work, just don't care for one button, I like having a few buttons still.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

hatefulmechanic;1561151 said:


> Again, personal preference, but I have used Android, iPhone, and Windows based phones.
> 
> Hands down iPhone wins for battery life and stability. It just works.


If RIM/Blackberry would have moved ahead of the technology curve, they would still be the leader in OS mobile software. But it wasn't until the 3 year old iPhone and launch of 1st year Android did they announce a plan to have a touchscreen: Storm. That was a miserable failure.

I have since then switched over from Blackberry to Android. Got tired of the issues I posted, and because of the iPhone 4 I switched over to that. Now an iPhone 5, I trully missed Google Maps for the one-time phone customers, but am content with the simplicity and overall dedication it allows me when I need the important things of battery life while in the field all day/night, and rare force restarts.

But again, personal preference. Ford/Chevy/Dodge. Boss/Meyer/Western/SnowDogg.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

beanz27;1561155 said:


> Solution to the battery drainage: Buy the bigger battery pack lol. It's all personal preference. I've had windows phones, and android, and I just don't like iPhone's or how they work, just don't care for one button, I like having a few buttons still.


The customer shouldn't have to endure anymore financial investment than they already did.

I agree the one button does still drive me nuts, but like with the multi buttons of the Android...you learn to navigate. The Nexis I have sitting in my desk here, I don't even turn it on because it's a pain to navigate through the screens. Surely it's lightning fast on LTE, but the battery life is also lightning fast just sitting without being used in a full day at the office. :laughing:


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I know that feeling. I've got two phones that I carry, one's a droid X and the other is an old flip phone. I use the flip phone for all calls and texts and the battery will go for 2-3 days before needing to be charged. The droid on the other hand, well that stays plugged in with everything off until I need to use it. Battery is shot on it after a few years lol.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

beanz27;1561155 said:


> Solution to the battery drainage: Buy the bigger battery pack lol. It's all personal preference. I've had windows phones, and android, and I just don't like iPhone's or how they work, just don't care for one button, I like having a few buttons still.


I did that with my Motorola Q, couple of my Blackberries, and my Samsung. The last one I had was a Mesmerize, and I had to switch batteries twice a day. I kept a spare in my pocket at all times.

I do MORE work with my iPhone now since I remote access a PC at my shop when I am gone, and can go 16hrs without having any need to charge.

The thicker battery on my Q made the phone bigger than a pack of smokes, which is not a main problem but still, it was crappy looking.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I've actually started thinking about getting one of those USB mobile hotspots for my laptop to bring with. Laptops battery isn't all that much better after the few years but at least I can have a bright screen and an actual computer.....even if that battery only lasts for about 2 hours lol.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

Or you can be like the rest of us and have all this in your pocket to conduct business quickly and accurately.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thats a big pocket you got haha. I think I'll see if I can find a decent mobile printer and a new small laptop. Make my life real simple and easy.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I've been meaning to look into getting a Square for awhile now, this thread may have just sold me on it. Thanks guys! Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

SnowGuy73;1602640 said:


> I've been meaning to look into getting a Square for awhile now, this thread may have just sold me on it. Thanks guys! Thumbs Up


My bank is suppose to have some connections with square one way or another and a rep is going to be calling me about setting up a seperate account for the CC deposits. I also have no max and the money is deposited faster says my bank teller.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Stay with Square, There are other's out there like Pay Anywhere Stay away from that one Customer Support Sucks Card Reader sucks Software Sucks I have both and the Payanywhere is back in the box sitting in a desk drawer JMO


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

beanz27;1561185 said:


> I've actually started thinking about getting one of those USB mobile hotspots for my laptop to bring with. Laptops battery isn't all that much better after the few years but at least I can have a bright screen and an actual computer.....even if that battery only lasts for about 2 hours lol.


Get a smart phone and you can pull wifi (iPhone) and then get a charger for your laptop I got one of thouse that use the lighter plug


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1602640 said:


> I've been meaning to look into getting a Square for awhile now, this thread may have just sold me on it. Thanks guys! Thumbs Up


+1 It sounds very handyThumbs Up


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I love my square. Its handy its small. Customer support is good. My customers like it I email them a receipt on the spot looking at a printer for my phone so it is all in one.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Got mine in the mail yesterday!payup


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

hatefulmechanic;1560284 said:


> I always suggest people get a spare reader, they break if you are rough with them.


Did they send you a another one for free or did you have to pay for it?

I'd like another one to keep with me and one for here in the office.


----------



## Nutz4Plowing (Apr 24, 2012)

I use Intuit GoPayment. Great to use, especially with Quickbooks, and fees are pretty much the same as Square and some of the others out there. 

Shop around and it really depends on how much volume or amounts you are going to charge. Swipers are free for most but it is worth researching what they charge for manual (type in) transactions. Check with your state to see if they allow for fees to be charged.

Giving discounts for cash or check payments seems like it would make some customers believe they are getting some discount for payments but I haven't gotten around to that until next season.

Also look at what tier is best. Monthly fee may be better than per transaction depending on your situation.

Good luck.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

I just stepped in to the real world of asmart phone. Actually not going to use as a phone due to i have a plain and simple phone and dont want to destroy it on landscaping jobs. I actually wanted a mobile computer for weather in summer landscaping and of course for plowing. Now i signed up for the square reader for cc payments. Now i really feel like ahigh tech *******. Hope these new toys work for me. Its hell to be born in the wrong generation.


----------



## upplowin (Aug 25, 2013)

I've been using Square for a couple of months now and I like it. Works good..


----------

